# 2002 Altima Engine Oil



## knicks05 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a 2002 Altima with about 107,100 miles. I last changed the engine oil 900 miles ago and it is already at the low level, right on the dot. Is this normal for a car to consume oil that's quick with so much mileage. Will I be fine to drive my car about 50-60 more miles before I go for an oil change or should I go ASAP? This is my first car and all insight will be helpful, thanks.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

900 miles ago?

Here's a thought...

You could *ADD* a quart.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Early QR25DE engines wore prone to oil burning problems due to catalyst media scoring the cylinder walls. These engines use variable valve to for the EGR rather than an EGR valve. The original ECM program (according to Nissan) caused the engine to run in such a way that it caused the front catalyst media to break apart. For EGR, the exhaust valve is opened slightly during the intake stroke to pull in some of the exhaust gases into the combustion chamber. It is at this time the bits of catalyst get sucked into the combustion chamber and scores the cylinder walls. Over time, this creates an oil burning engine due to poor piston ring sealing. At that point, the fix is to update the ECM program, replace the engine short block assy. and the exhaust manifold (which contains the front catalytic converter). This can be confirmed as the problem by performing a compression test or cylinder leakdown test. There was a voluntary campaign for these years ago, but I don't believe it's available currently. You can always check for open campaigns and recalls for your vehicle by have a Nissan dealer check you VIN.


----------



## knicks05 (Jan 5, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> Early QR25DE engines wore prone to oil burning problems due to catalyst media scoring the cylinder walls. These engines use variable valve to for the EGR rather than an EGR valve. The original ECM program (according to Nissan) caused the engine to run in such a way that it caused the front catalyst media to break apart. For EGR, the exhaust valve is opened slightly during the intake stroke to pull in some of the exhaust gases into the combustion chamber. It is at this time the bits of catalyst get sucked into the combustion chamber and scores the cylinder walls. Over time, this creates an oil burning engine due to poor piston ring sealing. At that point, the fix is to update the ECM program, replace the engine short block assy. and the exhaust manifold (which contains the front catalytic converter). This can be confirmed as the problem by performing a compression test or cylinder leakdown test. There was a voluntary campaign for these years ago, but I don't believe it's available currently. You can always check for open campaigns and recalls for your vehicle by have a Nissan dealer check you VIN.


i did have the catalytic converter replaced. Since there was a recall nissan would be obligated to fix the issue?


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Have they checkthe oil pressure switch. My car was burning oil and thats what they found. Same year as yours also. Also with a bad cat.


----------



## madrien (Mar 3, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Early QR25DE engines wore prone to oil burning problems due to catalyst media scoring the cylinder walls. These engines use variable valve to for the EGR rather than an EGR valve. The original ECM program (according to Nissan) caused the engine to run in such a way that it caused the front catalyst media to break apart. For EGR, the exhaust valve is opened slightly during the intake stroke to pull in some of the exhaust gases into the combustion chamber. It is at this time the bits of catalyst get sucked into the combustion chamber and scores the cylinder walls. Over time, this creates an oil burning engine due to poor piston ring sealing. At that point, the fix is to update the ECM program, replace the engine short block assy. and the exhaust manifold (which contains the front catalytic converter). This can be confirmed as the problem by performing a compression test or cylinder leakdown test. There was a voluntary campaign for these years ago, but I don't believe it's available currently. You can always check for open campaigns and recalls for your vehicle by have a Nissan dealer check you VIN.


Can I check my VIN online to check if there are any current recalls I didn't do for my car? I too have a 2002 Altima and dealing with these oil issues too.


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

I checked my VIN with Nissan and they said my car is not part of a recall.
So I finally had the car put on a lift and looked at from top to bottom. This place works on all the cars for my companies fleet so I trust them. They said 2 things.

1) I need the CAT replaced. quoted me 670.00 for that.
2) They said I need a Oil Pressure Switch. Thats why the car was leaking oil internally. He said oil was all over the axle. Quoted me 125.00 for that work.

Thoughts?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can call Nissan's customer service hotline, 1-800-NISSAN-1 and they can tell you if there are any open campaigns or recalls. Any Nissan dealer can do the same. If they say that there are no open recalls it doesn't mean that the vehicle wasn't part of the recall, as the recall may have already been performed and is no longer listed as having an open recall. Also, the recall was a voluntary recall on Nissan's part and there may have been a time limitation. Voluntary recalls are different in that aspect than mandatory recalls forced by the NHTSA. Here's some of the info from the TSB regarding the campaign, listing applicable vehicle VIN ranges:

Date:
November 17, 2006

VOLUNTARY RECALL CAMPAIGN
ALTIMA AND SENTRA QR25DE ENGINE EXHAUST PIPE
HANGER P/N AND PRE-CATALYST

This bulletin has been amended. This version instructs NTB06-051a be used to reprogram the ECM on 2003 and 2004 Applied Vehicles. Please discard all previous versions of this bulletin.
CAMPAIGN I.D.#
R3007, R3014, R3015, R3016, & R3017

NHTSA # : 03V-084
APPLIED VEHICLES:
2002-03 Altima (L31), with QR25DE Engine

2002-04 Sentra (B15), with QR25DE Engine
APPLIED VINS:
Altima:
1N4AL11**2C100000 - 294952
1N4AL11**2C700001 - 719020
1N4AL11**3C100003 - 311983

Sentra:
3N1AB51**2L700019 - 730181
3N1AB51**3L716572 - 736783
3N1AB51**4L727627 - 730593
3N1AB51**4L736618 - 738436

NOTE :For 2003 and 2004 Applied Vehicles: When you perform Procedure C (ECM Reprogramming), go to NTB06-051a for reprogramming information. You will still need to perform all other parts of this bulletin on 2003 and 2004 Applied Vehicles.

INTRODUCTION

Nissan has determined that some 2002-2003 model year Altima and 2002-2004 model year Sentra vehicles equipped with the 2.5 liter engine have defects that relate to motor vehicle safety. For 2002-2003 model year Altimas, there is a possibility that the exhaust pipe hanger pin may catch debris from the road that could be ignited by contact with the catalytic converter and cause a fire. In addition, for 2002-2003 model year Altimas and 2002-2004 model year Sentras, there is a possibility that certain engine operating conditions may cause damage to the pre-catalyst. Material from inside a damaged pre-catalyst could enter the engine and result in increased oil consumption. If the engine oil level is not checked on a periodic basis and drops below the low level, and the driver continues to operate the vehicle ignoring noticeable engine noise, engine damage may occur which could result in a fire.

IDENTIFICATION NUMBER

Nissan has assigned identification number R3007/R3014/R3015/R3016/R3017 to this campaign. These numbers must appear on all communications and documentation of any nature dealing with this campaign.
NOTE :The multiple PNC codes (shown above) are used to define the model and repair group (e.g., those that do NOT require certain repairs or parts kits).

NUMBER OF VEHICLES POTENTIALLY AFFECTED

The number of vehicles potentially affected is approximately 360,000.

DEALER RESPONSIBILITY

It is the retailer's responsibility to check Service Comm for the campaign status on each vehicle falling within the range of this voluntary safety recall which for any reason enters the service department. This includes vehicles purchased from private parties or presented by transient (tourist) owners and vehicles in a dealer's inventory. Federal law requires that new vehicles in dealer inventory which are the subject of a safety recall must be corrected prior to sale. Failure to do so can result in civil penalties by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration. While federal law applies only to new vehicles, Nissan strongly encourages dealers to correct any used vehicles in their inventory before they are retailed.

OVERVIEW OF REPAIR

Exhaust Pipe Hanger Pin:
^ The exhaust pipe hanger pin is shortened on 2002-03 Altima, except those that were already repaired. This repair is NOT necessary on Sentra vehicles.(This repair may be needed only if the PNC code is R3007.)

ECM Reprogramming / Pre-Catalyst / Exhaust Heat Shields:

^ ECM reprogramming is required to prevent future damage to the pre-catalyst. A special reprogramming card is available that contains ECM reprogramming data for all models/engine/transmission configurations affected by this campaign.

^ The exhaust pre-catalyst will be tested to determine if the pre-catalyst needs to be replaced.

^ The exhaust pre-catalyst will be inspected to determine if more extensive repairs are needed, that, for a limited number of vehicles, may include engine replacement.

^ Installation of new Heat Shields on the exhaust system for vehicles with PNC code R3007, R3014 and R3016.

NOTE: For vehicles with PNC code R3015 and R3017 new heat shields are not required. Do not use a visual inspection to determine the need for new heat shields, use the PNC code.

Use the "Repair Flow Chart" in the Service Procedure to determine the complete repair procedures for a specific vehicle.

SPECIAL CUSTOMER ASSISTANCE FEATURES

Customers should be informed that:
A. The basic repair for this campaign should take approximately 3 hours to complete.

B. A limited number of vehicles affected by this campaign may require more extensive campaign repairs.

C. If more extensive repairs are required:

^ The repair may take up to 5 days to complete.

^ Car Rental Assistance is available upon owner request and is to be provided free of charge to the customer.

Refer to the Claims Information section of this bulletin for additional information related to Car Rental Assistance.

INFORMATION REGARDING ENGINE & EXHAUST SYSTEM MODIFICATION(S)

Some vehicles may be presented for repair that have been modified using non-Nissan components or in a way not authorized by Nissan. Vehicles that have minor or cosmetic modifications (such as a modified air filter/intake system) will be eligible for this campaign, as long as the modifications do not affect the dealer's ability to diagnose and install the campaign parts in accordance with this bulletin within the allotted time(s).

Owners of vehicles with more extensive, non-Nissan approved engine and/or exhaust system modifications may be responsible for bringing the vehicle into a condition that allows the campaign procedures to be followed and the repairs completed. Extensive modifications to these systems may make diagnosis (an essential part of this campaign) and the installation of campaign parts not possible. In such cases, the engine/vehicle must be returned to an appropriate condition in order for the campaign repair to be performed.

For example, the following Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) parts must be installed and functional:
^ all oxygen sensors

^ the pre-catalytic converter

^ catalytic converter

^ engine (ECM) control module

Once the campaign repair is completed, the re-installation of any non-Nissan parts is the financial responsibility of the owner and the cost to install these parts must be negotiated between the dealer and the vehicle owner. The Nissan dealer may elect not to perform any repairs that may violate emissions or other regulations.

For questions regarding modified equipment, contact the Warranty Claims Call Center.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

One more note: a leaking oil pressure switch will cause an engine to lose oil externally, but would not be the cause of an oil burning concern. Oil burning would be caused by worn piston rings, worn cylinder bore walls, contaminated oil, a failed head gasket or an inoperative PCV system.


----------



## Huevon (Sep 22, 2013)

If you choose to get the job done add some Lucas Oil Additive after, works really well for seals, rings etc. Also, you can always do the old school way and add a quart of transmission oil when you do your next oil change, replace it with a quart of oil.


----------



## knicks05 (Jan 5, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> You can call Nissan's customer service hotline, 1-800-NISSAN-1 and they can tell you if there are any open campaigns or recalls. Any Nissan dealer can do the same. If they say that there are no open recalls it doesn't mean that the vehicle wasn't part of the recall, as the recall may have already been performed and is no longer listed as having an open recall. Also, the recall was a voluntary recall on Nissan's part and there may have been a time limitation. Voluntary recalls are different in that aspect than mandatory recalls forced by the NHTSA. Here's some of the info from the TSB regarding the campaign, listing applicable vehicle VIN ranges:
> 
> Date:
> November 17, 2006
> ...


thanks nissan will be obligated to fix problem regardless of how long it's been?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll have to take that up with Nissan. I would think it would depend on if the voluntary recall was performed and if it was, how long ago it was performed. Keep in mind it was a "voluntary" recall and it has been 7 years since the campaign was initiated. Nissan hasn't exactly been bending over backwards in pursuit of customer satisfaction lately!


----------



## Kflo01 (Sep 6, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> One more note: a leaking oil pressure switch will cause an engine to lose oil externally, but would not be the cause of an oil burning concern. Oil burning would be caused by worn piston rings, worn cylinder bore walls, contaminated oil, a failed head gasket or an inoperative PCV system.


Yeah the leak which I thought was internal was actually external once I had it put on a lift. My guys said it was all over the axle. 
Even though I already paid to have the work done I am goign to call Nissan and see if they will give me my money back for fixing it.
Or I might not even say I had it done and just have them work on it again on their dime.


----------

